# Your Hp Numbers



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

I wanna kno whow much power everyones cars are putting down and with what kind of work done to them. Pics and 1/4 mile times would be good too.

















_Modified by euroworks at 2:26 PM 1-13-2005_


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (euroworks)*

my g60 was in the 190whp range. i dynoed it at less psi without some mods and it was very clear it was going to be approaching the 200whp mark when complete,... although i never got to dyno the competed thing which makes it unofficial.
i would have guessed 185whp 200pft
it was a stage4 ported charger 
the kompressor kanada hop up kit with a 268cam
@18psi, oh and a front mounted intercooler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## titosantana92 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (LagunaSecaBlueMK3)*

I got a whoppin 175whp to 195ft/lb. Turbo G60, 2.5in exhaust, digi 1, and a cam gear. Whoppin!!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (euroworks)*

173whp 180wtq 2.0l 8v 8psi


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (GTijoejoe)*

310hp and 256 in torq from a SC VR6.


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

bump


----------



## wihaR32TT (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (euroworks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroworks* »_I wanna kno whow much power everyones cars are putting down and with what kind of work done to them. Pics would be good too.
















I would love to add to this, but I have no idea... Do you (or anyone else) know of a dyno that is local to me?


----------



## escrappa (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (wihaR32TT)*

bump im not sure what i got but i want to here everybody else's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jeffescortlx (Jun 17, 2004)

212whp 262tq
1.9 8 valve x-flow stock block...(Ford Escort







)


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (jeffescortlx)*

*check my sig......*


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (euroworks)*

190 whp/200 wtq running Volvo 240 turbo CIS injection...with the Autorotor 2089 compressor and my kit with 57mm pulley...should be at 210 whp next dyno with the same pulley size... hoping to hit 230 whp on CIS asap...just a matter of eaking more fuel out of the CIS










_Modified by Peter Tong at 7:19 PM 1-7-2005_


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (PADILLA)*

I'm not sure yet, but hoping for over 250whp at 18psi (as soon as my smt6 comes in). See sig for setup.


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (StrokedPSI)*

StrokedPSI, I wouldnt count on over 250whp with that turbo, you can def get sick tq though. 
Padilla, Were you tryin to blow your car up with that 25psi run







? Im suprised it pulled all the way to redline without misfiring running that lean. Or is there something im not reading correctly??


----------



## PADILLA (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_StrokedPSI, I wouldnt count on over 250whp with that turbo, you can def get sick tq though. 
Padilla, Were you tryin to blow your car up with that 25psi run







? Im suprised it pulled all the way to redline without misfiring running that lean. Or is there something im not reading correctly??

Yeah, it was a deadly lean run, we were trying to tune at that time with bigger injectors and 3" exhaust, thank God for JE pistons. We corrected it a bit, got it up to 340lbs of torque and it started slipping on the dyno, got to go back with heavier wheels the guy said.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_173whp 180wtq 2.0l 8v 8psi










what kinda stuff you runnin.......you know turbo,ic, eng mangment...etc.........?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_

what kinda stuff you runnin.......you know turbo,ic, eng mangment...etc.........?

t3/t4 .48/.50
spearco cooler
tt turbo chip , with a nasty rich dip into the 9's








back to stock injectors and fpr with a piggyback rising rate fpr
260/256 cam
and what ever else....


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_StrokedPSI, I wouldnt count on over 250whp with that turbo, you can def get sick tq though. 

Really? I thought that the 60 trim t3 that I've got was rated at just over 300whp? Has anyone ever done it?


----------



## Fedawg (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (StrokedPSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StrokedPSI* »_
Really? I thought that the 60 trim t3 that I've got was rated at just over 300whp? Has anyone ever done it?

Uhh , .42 is very small and the small turbine would definately run out of steam before that.
for the guy wondering....
Rui at RM pro tune built built a nice one, 2.0t, built bottom end , Digi 1 w/ SNS chip i believe, running t3/t4. the car made 293whp 336 wtrq. 


_Modified by Fedawg at 1:27 AM 1-9-2005_


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: (Fedawg)*

its a .60 compressor .48 turbine housing.


----------



## Pagano (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (StrokedPSI)*

See sig...hopefully march/april those numbers will double


----------



## Steve Soeder (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (euroworks)*

441whp and about 400ftlbs on race fuel...
398wheel on pump 365ftlbs.
that was on stock block... and a ITS gts61e 580cc injectors, atp manifold and a host of other boring mods...
killed that bad boy now im on a built block and the setup is as followed.
Engine:
AWD 1.8t Block bored .040 over.
Wiseco 9.25:1 82mm pistons.
Pauter 144mm H beam Rods.
OEM main bearings and rod bearings.
Stock crankshaft.
Stock Oil pump system.
LR engineering AEB head: 5 angle valve job, 268/260 cams.

Engine accessories:
Momentum Tuning Custom intake manifold.
Full-Race equal length tubular exhaust manifold.
Tial 44mm wastegate.
Innovative Turbo Systems custom T-61: T61 compressor wheel, .70a/r compressor housing, Dual ceramic ball bearing center section, P-trim turbine wheel, .63a/r exhaust housing.
Custom intercooler plumbing fabricated in house.
Precision 750hp 31"x11"x3.5" intercooler core.
HKS blow off valve.

Fuel system:
12 Gallon fuel cell mounted in trunk.
-10 Fuel feed lines.
-6 Fuel return lines.
Aeroquip fittings
Aeromotive A-1000 fuel pump.
Aeromotive A-1000 fuel pressure regulator.
Aeromotive 10 micron fuel filter.
Custom fuel rail.

Engine management: 
Currently, REVO custom software for ME7 motronic ECU system.
Future, Autronic SEM along with 83# injectors.
and i guess ill start the pic whoreing








this is what it usually looks like though:








and this is what it sometimes looks like


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (Steve Soeder)*

263whp with stock 1.8T long block, stock fueling, T3 super60 @ 12psi with APR v2 93 octane software, 2.5" turbo back, APR FMIC, and ECS power pullies.


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

stock 2.0l 8v 18psi 307 whp 300 torque, electromotive fuel system,550cc inj,t3t4 50 trim,stacked head gaskets and arp head studs , its that easy. All you guys trying to make power on cis injection are crazy. It can't be done. 200 whp is easy with standalone injection. By the way this engine is in a rabbit that runs 12.50 @ 115mph and it's a daily driver.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (JakRabit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JakRabit* »_All you guys trying to make power on cis injection are crazy. It can't be done.

You are right it can't be done








btw, what did you run in the 1/8th?


----------



## JakRabit (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

2.1 60 ft , 8.60 1/8 mile


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

bump for some nice numbers


----------



## fromSHOtoVDUB (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: (euroworks)*

i've put down 250Whp at 12 psi of boost on the dyno before i destroyed my stock clutch. I have a new clutch and pressure plate (eurodrive 4 puck copper) waiting to be installed i just have to get around to it.
i'm hoping ot run around 20psi this summer. 
here is a pic of my setup.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (euroworks)*

1.8l Cabriolet, CIS
T3 .48/ 50 trim
About 11 psi
162 WHP, 190 ft/lb
More soon.
-Steve


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (Stephen Webb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stephen Webb* »_1.8l Cabriolet, CIS
T3 .48/ 50 trim
About 11 psi
162 WHP, 190 ft/lb
More soon.
-Steve

Looking forward to your progress Stephen...







Peter


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: Your Hp Numbers (Peter Tong)*

Mine:

OBD 2 ABA 2.0 long block, build head w/ 260 cam, stacked head gaskets, ARP studs, TT chip, 310cc injectors, 4-bar FMU, T3 Super 60 water and intercooled, Tial 38mm WG.
Made: 169whp and 179 torque at 7-8psi with a bad tune running high 13s, low 14s AF.
Plan on getting in on StevenT's next SDS buy. Hoping to run 15psi daily, more on race fuel.









Also plan on a weight reduction and preparation to run on a road course now that I have a DD.


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

1990 Corrado vr turbo 5.8psi 8.5:1 compression
211whp on 4 cylinders (2 coils crapped out on me while ON the dyno)


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Remmy Dot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Remmy Dot* »_1990 Corrado vr turbo 5.8psi 8.5:1 compression
211whp on 4 cylinders (2 coils crapped out on me while ON the dyno)










Damn, you must have been like "WTF!"


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Yea man. Even worse, the ride home SUCKED. My car came off of the dyno sputtering like hell...and running super lean the entire ride home. I knew it was the coils because I pulled a few of the plugs, and the first two plugs on my coilpack didn't make the motor run any different when I unplugged em. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif
Here is the monster that's responsible:








Things should be better with my SDS setup this time around. Going for 350 with these babies and my standalone. 








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (Remmy Dot)*

Coach injectors are the ish! Finally my girl and I can shop together!


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

afternoon bump


----------



## ALpHaMoNk_VW (Mar 26, 2001)

*Re: (veedub11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub11* »_Coach injectors are the ish! Finally my girl and I can shop together!
Word!!!


----------



## Remmy Dot (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: (ALpHaMoNk_VW)*

haha clowns


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Remmy Dot)*

308 whp,246 torque.T/3 super 60 @ 16 psi with on a 2 liter 16V.


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

morning bump


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

bump


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

lets see more numbers


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (euroworks)*

Obd1 VR6 Golf Turbo.
9psi boost
266whp
310ftlbs (at the tire)

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thank god for vw's (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

2.0L s/c 6 psi 173whp


----------



## nycvr6 (May 4, 1999)

*Re: (thank god for vw's)*

632whp 500ft/lbs
2.9L VR6, DTA, GT42R


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (nycvr6)*

91 jetta: 316whp on a load dyno on a 2L 16v with a T3/T4 
88 gti: 507whp on a dynojet 248c, uncorrected
Paul


----------



## vr6chris (May 26, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

374whp @ 13psi
359 ft./lbs.
3.0L , T04e w/ .96 AR



_Modified by vr6chris at 11:14 AM 1-14-2005_


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (vr6chris)*

171hp
1.8L 16V. SDS, T3/t04e, 7psi
in a 2080lb car


----------



## Fedawg (Jul 24, 2003)

G60 turbo ,stock motor w/260 cam , stock IC and 90 degree heat. T3 60 trim 16psi 185whp 210trq


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

bump


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_308 whp,246 torque.T/3 super 60 @ 16 psi with on a 2 liter 16V.

New numbers,319.4 whp @ 17 psi with 248.2 torque


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

232whp 238ft-lbs on a bone stock MK4 AEG 2.0 8v with a T3 60 trim at 12.5 psi


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

bump for some sick numbers


----------



## brucet (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (euroworks)*

2.0 16vt 
13 psi
344 hp
373nm of torque
13.3 quarter mile @ about 110 mph 
stock internals T3/T4 turbo
Boost is currently being lifted to about 21psi
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...d.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...d.jpg
i hope the pictures work.

_Modified by brucet at 10:55 AM 1-19-2005_


_Modified by brucet at 11:20 AM 1-19-2005_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (brucet)*

How the hell do you have 344 HP and only a 13.3 in the quartermile?


----------



## brucet (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

let me check my conversions from KW to HP........


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (brucet)*

Maybe it's that....I dunno, because usually a 3000 lb car with about 230 or so HP will run high 13's
You have a Golf which should be a lot less weight than that, I'd think you'd be running 12's with that kind of horsepower, unless you were having severe traction issues or something


----------



## brucet (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (brucet)*

231 kw ........sorry its 309 hp. 
maybe its because i use normal street tyres. here is my dyno repot
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...o.jpg


----------



## brucet (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (brucet)*

i didnt mention weight but its 1274kgs with me in it ......so i guess that is 2808 pounds


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (brucet)*

AH so it's full weight with street tires and about 40 less hp, that's about right then...


----------



## brucet (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

but it is in the progress of getting a few minor mods and some more boost. (estimated 280 kw or 375 nm of torque.)
I am also adding in a high/low boost switch to see if that helps with traction.
i want 12's this year........









_Modified by brucet at 11:39 AM 1-19-2005_


_Modified by brucet at 11:40 AM 1-19-2005_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (brucet)*

nice man!


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

bad a$$


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bad Habit* »_
New numbers,319.4 whp @ 17 psi with 248.2 torque 


Good numbers for a T3, more specs dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Good numbers for a T3, more specs dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks,stock bottom end except for 8.5-1 comp JE's and completely balanced,polished rods and crank.5 angle valve job,stock cams and head ported.Its not entirely a stock T/3,it has a stage 2 turbine.base numbers using stock components.IE intake manifold,throttle body and Zornig log style turbo exhaust manifold were 238 whp with 239 torque at 16 psi.Put an M3 throtlle body and short runner we built brought that up to 275 whp and torque dropping to 233.Made a stainless turbo header and 3 inch exhaust and made 308 whp and 242 torque.Bumped the boost up another pound and that brought us up to 319 and 248.We do R&D all the time as we apparently have nothing else better to spend our spare time on


----------



## mk1gti turbo (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

202 whp, 212 tq.
9A 16v with a t3 running at 10psi 
MSnS 310cc injectors @ 4bar 
Ran 13.9, 106mph at 7 psi
Steve.


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (mk1gti turbo)*

what other specs on the car do you have


----------



## mk1gti turbo (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (euroworks)*

1983 golf gti with a 9a engine, o2a g/box, vr6 clutch, lightened and balanced flywheel.
Engine is standard, pistons are stock with dish to bring comp down to 9.2, log type exhaust manifold made from stainless, T3 from a Volvo 760 glt (junk yard special







) 50mm inlet manifold with a Volvo 950 throttle body for the pot. Adjustable fuel pressure regulator, front mounted intercooler, switchable boost pressure (7-10PSI) for those wet Scottish days







.
Try this link for a engine picture.
http://www.geocities.com/mk1tu....html
Steve.


----------



## KOOTER (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (mk1gti turbo)*

94 golf 2l turbo.
214whp and 224wtq
stock compression,pump gas
Motronic with TT piggyback chip 42# injectors and piggyback.
[email protected] 103 on street tires.


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (KOOTER)*

1.8l 16v w/TECII @ 0.9BAR... 5,400ft altitude and a jacked up wastegate.


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

night bump


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

Excellent job, never seen those numbers out of a T3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

weekend bump


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Excellent job, never seen those numbers out of a T3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks man,it has taken hours of screwing around on the dyno.The setup is maxed out though.May be able to squeeze out more with standalone


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (thank god for vw's)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thank god for vw’s* »_2.0L s/c 6 psi 173whp

What charger are you running? 2.0L 8V I'm assuming? Any other mods?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_232whp 238ft-lbs on a bone stock MK4 AEG 2.0 8v with a T3 60 trim at 12.5 psi

What kit are you running? Lowered compression or stock? What are you using for fueling? What software are you using?
My good friend ran 246WHP and 267Ft-Lbs @ 16PSI on his 2.0L 8V OBD2 with JE 8.5 Comp pistons, 260deg Cam, Turbonetics Super60 T3 w/ Internal WG, Home brew charge pipes into small FMIC, Cartech FMU, 30# Injectors, EIP Stage 2 Chip.


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (Scracho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scracho* »_What kit are you running? Lowered compression or stock? What are you using for fueling? What software are you using? 

I'm running a setup I built myself.
D Wiz short runner intake
2.5" exhaust 
2" IC piping. All IC pipes cut/fit/welded myself 2.5" intake piping
Eurojet FMIC core
T3 60 trim stage 3 wheel from killa
zornig 8v manifold
Tial 38mm wastegate 
Greddy Type S BOV
SDS standalone engine management
42lb injectors
stock 10:1 compression
stock cam
stock pistons
Yes, the engine is 100% stock, NO modifications!
Peloquin differential and SPEC stage 2 clutch
I drive this car year around. It's been between -17ºC and -27ºC this week, and every morning it starts great. 
Link to dyno: http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/ty...p.jpg
Car pic: http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/tylers/engineside.jpg


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_I'm running a setup I built myself.
I drive this car year around. It's been between -17ºC and -27ºC this week, and every morning it starts great. 


Any fine tuning required for the cold starts ?


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (StevenT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StevenT* »_
I'm running a setup I built myself.
D Wiz short runner intake
2.5" exhaust 
2" IC piping. All IC pipes cut/fit/welded myself 2.5" intake piping
Eurojet FMIC core
T3 60 trim stage 3 wheel from killa
zornig 8v manifold
Tial 38mm wastegate 
Greddy Type S BOV
SDS standalone engine management
42lb injectors
stock 10:1 compression
stock cam
stock pistons
Yes, the engine is 100% stock, NO modifications!
Peloquin differential and SPEC stage 2 clutch
I drive this car year around. It's been between -17ºC and -27ºC this week, and every morning it starts great. 
Link to dyno: http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/ty...p.jpg
Car pic: http://personal.nbnet.nb.ca/tylers/engineside.jpg


Nice setup for a fellow winter driven canuck Golf! Thats awesome even with Standalone it starts like a champ in the cold crap!


----------



## StevenT (May 28, 2002)

*Re: (BladesNet)*


_Quote »_Any fine tuning required for the cold starts ?

Cold starts take a little fine tuning to get the engine to fire immediately at any temperature. My cold start values seem high, -29º = 154 for instance, but the car runs decently.
Strangely, my car starts better with SDS than it did with the stock Motronic system!


_Modified by StevenT at 3:21 AM 1-23-2005_


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 89_16v (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (euroworks)*

1.8 16v
ported head
log style mani from zornig
t3 super60
spearco fmic
MSnS
440cc injectors
hoping to make around 250-270whp with the super60...
wondering what kind of torque i'll get







i like torque


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: (89_16v)*

any pics


----------



## QuickBlackGTi (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (euroworks)*

95 GTI
427 HP & 378 TQ @ 17psi
2.9 VR T66 BB 
Check my Sig for a link to a site that has most the info
I hope to be in the upper 550+ HP by Spring


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

T3 .42/.48
FMIC
TT 260 Cam
lightweight pullies
2.75" catback w/2.5 ATP downpipe (going to delete the cat as well)
cartech FMU
G60 injectors
Skyline R32 BOV
Stock compression
I plan on running 10 psi daily. I havent finished the setup yet but its in the garage in pieces right now. Oh this is a 2.0 AEG. Im shooting for 180 whp


----------



## anthony18uf (Feb 3, 2005)

bout 185 whp
215 lbtq

apr 93 oct chip, aem cai, hks bov, apr tb exhaust, short shifter, some other little stuff.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (anthony18uf)*

Made 350whp with ATP software and a dying block @13psi. Running a Schimmel 3 liter and DTA now, 9psi feels stronger.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Made 350whp with ATP software and a dying block @13psi. Running a Schimmel 3 liter and DTA now, 9psi feels stronger. 

Ask Nater how his Schimmel 3.0 is....
Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Ask Nater how his Schimmel 3.0 is....
Good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jeffrey Atwood

Yup. Real good stuff.
Cab,
I haven't turned up the boost yet b/c the 3L Schimmel 9psi motor runs so strong down low...even with the lowered compression...much much better than before.
So, I can't wait to post numbers of it when I finally get it up on a dyno... 








Later,


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (Ginuwine16V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ginuwine16V* »_T3 .42/.48
FMIC
TT 260 Cam
lightweight pullies
2.75" catback w/2.5 ATP downpipe (going to delete the cat as well)
cartech FMU
G60 injectors
Skyline R32 BOV
Stock compression


I haven't looked at any cams...because I'm gonna run the G60 cam, so here's my disclaimer.
I don't know if that's a forced induction cam, but if it's just a high lift cam, get rid of it, you'll make more horsepower with the stock one. Or sell it and by a G60 upgrade cam.
The high overlap causes reversion, where the air tries to go BACK into the motor through the exhaust valves


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Yup. Real good stuff.
Cab,
I haven't turned up the boost yet b/c the 3L Schimmel 9psi motor runs so strong down low...even with the lowered compression...much much better than before.
So, I can't wait to post numbers of it when I finally get it up on a dyno... 








Later,


17-18psi is the limit of my turbo, and it's uselessly fast on street tires. Hooks in 5th and 6th nicely.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_

17-18psi is the limit of my turbo, and it's uselessly fast on street tires. Hooks in 5th and 6th nicely.









Yea,
I'm in no rush either to turn up boost b/c I can't get traction in 2nd at 9psi...dammit.
Damn power and fwd







.
Later,


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (nater)*









Very low comp motor. Forged pistons, HD valve springs, P&P, stock valvetrain. T3 50 trim .48 a/r, and a bunch of home made parts.
Gotta hit the dyno now that I'm running full stand alone and gotta get a turbo that will flow some more because this one is chocking me already.


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (TurboABA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboABA* »_








Very low comp motor. Forged pistons, HD valve springs, P&P, stock valvetrain. T3 50 trim .48 a/r, and a bunch of home made parts.
Gotta hit the dyno now that I'm running full stand alone and gotta get a turbo that will flow some more because this one is chocking me already.

That's awesome man! I remember when we were at Forrest & Forrest and I thought then you were putting down some good power. When was this dyno done? What stand alone did you go with?


----------



## TurboABA (Mar 3, 2002)

*Re: (Scracho)*

That dyno run was about a year ago.
When you saw me at the dyno I was @ 230whp. There's been lots of changes since then.
Just this past summer I got DTA. We'll see what this summer holds.


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

mechsoldier
260 shouldnt be too much overlap for FI. its not the FI cam which is 268/260. my lift is .432" on intake and exhaust . which is the same lift on the FI cam except the exhaust has a lil more lift. I understand what you are saying though which makes complete sense but the lift is the same and not as much on the exhaust as the FI cam. so reversion of air through the exhaust shouldnt be as big of an issue.


_Modified by Ginuwine16V at 9:27 PM 2-6-2005_


----------



## yokomomma (Aug 3, 2000)

*Re: (Ginuwine16V)*

245whp, 258 tq 8.5PSI
stock VR6 block, super-v trim T4, 2.25" exhaust, C2 chip.


----------

